# Hardware Monitor Screen



## StAndrew

Screen:
Amazon.com: Eviciv Raspberry Pi 7 Inch Touchscreen Display Screen HDMI with Rear Housing -1024x600 Support, Type-C, IPS 178°View Angle Monitor with Cooling Fan for Raspberry Pi 4B, 3B, Banana Pi, Windows 10 8 7 : Electronics 
Raspberry Pi:
Amazon.com: CanaKit Raspberry Pi 4 8GB Extreme Kit - 128GB Edition (8GB RAM) : Electronics


----------



## mrgamer81

Amazon.com: Lamptron HM070 Portable Hardware Monitoring Display for AIDA64 with 7" IPS Screen and HDMI : Electronics this the one i am using with aida software. U get AIDA64 software on usb stick with lots of cool fronts for monitoring


----------



## StAndrew

mrgamer81 said:


> Amazon.com: Lamptron HM070 Portable Hardware Monitoring Display for AIDA64 with 7" IPS Screen and HDMI : Electronics this the one i am using with aida software. U get AIDA64 software on usb stick with lots of cool fronts for monitoring
> View attachment 2538740


I'm guessing AIDA64 only works with this screen? How is it hooked up; USB or HDMI? Thanks!


----------



## mrgamer81

StAndrew said:


> I'm guessing AIDA64 only works with this screen? How is it hooked up; USB or HDMI? Thanks!


Its getting power via usb and signal via hdmi


----------



## StAndrew

mrgamer81 said:


> Its getting power via usb and signal via hdmi


Then I pick option 3. Thanks for making this easy for me!


----------



## mrgamer81

It will work with any monitoring software, it just comes with aida software and fronts for aida, but as it works just as normal screen it will show what ever u want. U can watch a movie if u want.


----------



## Offler

StAndrew said:


> I'm looking for a 7" screen for hardware monitoring so I can turn off the annoying on screen stats. I have two options:
> 
> 1: Connect the 7" screen to the GPU for a secondary screen.
> 
> 
> 2: Use a Raspberry Pi to run the secondary screen and connect it to the computer via USB and run a hardware monitoring software on the raspberry


Display over USB 3.2 type C? Touchscreen, fully powered from USB? No other connection apart USB needed?


----------



## StAndrew

mrgamer81 said:


> It will work with any monitoring software, it just comes with aida software and fronts for aida, but as it works just as normal screen it will show what ever u want. U can watch a movie if u want.


Right, I figured that, I was wondering the other way; weather or not AIDA64 would work on any other displace.



Offler said:


> Display over USB 3.2 type C? Touchscreen, fully powered from USB? No other connection apart USB needed?


None of those explicitly. The effect I'm looking for is a hassle free displace for hardware monitoring. I'll give the AIDA64 displace a run and see how I like it.


This is exactly what I'm looking for:
External display support | AIDA64


----------



## StAndrew

mrgamer81 said:


> Amazon.com: Lamptron HM070 Portable Hardware Monitoring Display for AIDA64 with 7" IPS Screen and HDMI : Electronics this the one i am using with aida software. U get AIDA64 software on usb stick with lots of cool fronts for monitoring
> View attachment 2538740


I'm going through the AIDA64 software now. How did you enable this screen? Lamptron isn't listed in any of the display tabs.

External display support | AIDA64


----------

